# BIG LOTS Friends and Family Weekend 3/1-3/2 20% off entire order



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Email alert from BIG LOTS! This weekend is their Friends and Family 20% off Entire Purchase weekend. 

Saturday, 3/1, _members with their Rewards Card_ will get the 20% discount on purchases made AFTER 2 pm.

Sunday, 3/2, the 20% off applies to purchases all day with the email coupon (printable from your email). In the past Big Lots also publishes the coupon on their website for general public printing and some stores I have been in handed them out at the door. Still better to walk in with one from home though. For non-Rewards members, if the Sunday coupon isn't already up on the website now look for it on Saturday. It's pretty much a public sale on that day, but Rewards members get first shot at merchandise on Saturday.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks , just signed up for the discount card !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed on the Coupon that they mentioned extended hours to 10pm. Not sure if that applies to all stores but we tend to be late nighttime shoppers after dinner so appreciate when stores are open later.

Woodsy, its been a while and I'm not sure how they are doing their Rewards Card signups, but you might be able to give them your phone number if you shop Saturday. If you get an email welcoming you I'd take that in with you. They also might just hand you a card in the store. Each card has a unique Rewards member number so your purchase totals will be posted to that card. Like I said just not sure what they are doing these days. Been a Rewards member for a while. Sunday shouldn't be a problem using the coupon on Sunday although I would mention you already signed up and ask about how your purchase can be posted tomour member card.

Rewards members typically get an advanced email on Thursday night or Friday about upcoming sale items. The run the Friends and Family events twice a year I think. Spring and Fall, right before Halloween I think. Your purchase totals also accumulate to give you a bonus coupon (20% on an item I think).


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Ghost, Thanks, once I signed up it said I could PICK UP my card at the store I designated. That works great for me !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great! 

I just went to their site and they do have a link up already for people to print out the Sunday 20% off coupon:

http://www.biglots.com/p/c/as-advertised/2014-03-rewards-friends-family


----------

